# a decision to make...



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Alright, our dog Sassy is 10 this year, and i'm divided on how her last years should be spent. My dad thinks she should be used down to the end because it's what she loves to do.
On the other hand, I want to keep her around as long as possible because i'm 17, and we've had her sinse she was basicly a pup, so you can imagine the connection there....and i'de hate to see her go just because she got over-worked.

I need some insight.....


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

You didn't mention what breed Sassy is, but generally speaking any gundog that is kept in shape should be able to hunt hard at 10 years of age. I don't see any reason to take any more precautions with a 10 year old dog as you would a younger dog, providing she has no health problems and is in good physical condition. As she gets older she'll tell you how much she can handle.... Just watch her for signs of tiring and don't overdo it. I hunt my dogs as long as they are wanting to go, which is pretty much up until they go to dog heaven. I just watch them closely as they get into their senior years. My old Rosie dog was still flushing birds at age 15.....the hunts were short... Usually no more than 30 minutes (sometimes less), but to leave her home when she was crying to go would have been more cruel than to see her die while hunting (to me).

If you had your choice would you die while hunting at age 75, or would you rather die in a hospital bed at 90?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

thats good advice I would add.

get her on glucosamine and a good multivitamin, you can buy large bottle of both at Sams or Walmart.

IF shes not already make her a house dog when not hunting.

A soft warm bed and glucosamine will help keep arthritis at bay, and arthritis is what usaully ends their carreer. And keep her weight correct.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Let her hunt and be with you. Hopefully she'll die in the field but you probably won't be that lucky. My last setter was still hunting at 13. At 12 there were few dogs could keep up with him.

Don't punish your dog because of her age. Let her do what God intended her to do.


----------

